# Are you OK? / Is everything OK?



## Gavril

How would you render the highlighted phrases in the following contexts? (No dictionary I've consulted has been able to resolve this.)

- Your friend is in the next room, and you hear a loud crashing noise. Concerned that your friend might be hurt, you shout into the next room, "*Are you OK?*"

- You come into the dining room and see your friend, who looks sad or preoccupied with something. Out of concern, you ask, "*Are you OK?*"

- Driving down the road, you see a car stopped with the driver standing outside. Thinking that this car might have broken down, you stop your car and ask the driver, "*Is everything OK?*"

Kiitoksia paljon


----------



## sakvaka

As amusing as it may sound, the phrase I'd choose for the first situation would be _Oletko (ootko) hengissä?_ - Are you alive? 

And for the others, _Onko (onks) kaikki kunnossa/okei?_ I could even ask my friend _Mikä on?_ - what is it?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Sakvaka's reply is good. I'd just like to add that in Finnish a far more varied number of expressions and phrases are used. There's a lot of variation from individual to individual. Not everybody uses exactly the same phrases all the time.

Back in the 1990s a British barmaid came to work in the bar of an international hotel in Helsinki. She had had a Finnish boyfriend for quite a long time and had picked up some Finnish. However, she told me that she would probably never learn all the different expressions Finns used when they ordered a pint of beer. I'm not an expert, but I'll list just a few:

_iso kolmonen
iso keskiolut
iso keskari
kolmospönttö
pönttö kolmosta
keskaripönttö
keskiolutpönttö
tuoppi
oluttuoppi
kolmostuoppi
keskioluttuoppi
keskarituoppi
huurteinen
iso huurteinen

_As to your okay expressions, these come to my mind.
_Mitä tapahtui?
Ootsä kunnossa?
_I would probably run to the door to take a look before I said anything.

_Mikä sulla/sinulla on?
Mikä sua/sinua vaivaa?
Miksi sä/sinä näytät noin synkältä/surulliselta/masentuneelta?
Mikä on masentanut miehen mielen?
Mikäs sinun mieltäsi vaivaa/askarruttaa?

Onko auto kunnossa?
Onkos autossa jotakin vikaa?
Eihän auto ole sanonut sopimusta irti?
Onko/Onks ongelmia?

_GOM


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Back in the 1990s a British barmaid came to work in the bar of an international hotel in Helsinki. She had had a Finnish boyfriend for quite a long time and had picked up some Finnish. However, she told me that she would probably never learn all the different expressions Finns used when they ordered a pint of beer. I'm not an expert, but I'll list just a few:
> 
> _iso kolmonen
> iso keskiolut
> iso keskari
> kolmospönttö
> pönttö kolmosta
> keskaripönttö
> keskiolutpönttö
> tuoppi
> oluttuoppi
> kolmostuoppi
> keskioluttuoppi
> keskarituoppi
> huurteinen
> iso huurteinen
> _


One of my in-laws lived in Norway for a year, during which time he took a trip across the border to Finland. He was in a bar (somewhere in Lappi, I believe) trying to order a beer, but he wasn't getting anywhere with the Scandinavian words he knew (_öl, øl, _etc). Then, he tried using the English word _beer_, and the bartender immediately knew what he was talking about.

(Sorry for the lack of Finnish-language content in this post.)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> (Sorry for the lack of Finnish-language content in this post.)


Either language suits me. I forgot one of the most common words, _pitkä_. Sinebrychoff used to advertise its Koff beer: _Pian olet pitkällä._ It's a pun that can be interpreted in two ways. 1. You'll soon be drinking a pint of beer. 2. You'll soon have traveled a long way. The slogan was particularly poignant on roadside billboards.

GOM


----------

